# Soup season



## Maryanne29 (Sep 5, 2015)

The only good thing I can think of about this chillier weather is that it's time to make soup again! I made some this afternoon with veg I had and added a few red lentils. With grated Parmesan it will be a virtually carb free meal for tonight. I do love homemade soup and it's a great low carb lunch to take to work too.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2015)

I like to make my own soup as well


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm quite excited about soup season, I love a good soup.  Loads of veggies, all hot and lovely.  Enjoy your soup for dinner 

I just made a lovely pizza, made from cauliflower and almonds (the base).   It was scrumptious


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 20, 2015)

Am getting some stocks in this week   Kale & garlic full of vit c


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 21, 2015)

I make a Tuscan bean soup. Onion and garlic fried in olive oil, add tomato puree and thyme then finely diced carrot and chopped tomatoes (fresh or tinned).  Add vegetable stock and then cannellini beans and I usually thicken it with red lentils.  Great at anytime during the year and a wonderful aroma.

Not entirely sure about carb content as I was brought up on carbohydrate exchanges and after all these years tend to wing it a bit now through experience, good judgement  and a bit of luck.  I'm sure someone will be able to work it out.


----------



## Riri (Sep 21, 2015)

Another homemade soup lover here. Loads of veggies and herbs makes a super tasty soup and minestrone is one of my faves too. I do a couple of batches and add small pasta shapes to hubby's share. Made a good one recently as well with fresh courgettes, frozen peas and loads of fresh mint all zizzed up. Some carbs in the peas but very low carb on the whole.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2015)

I love my soups too. Usually, they're made from whatever veggies I have and my own home made stock. I spent yesterday making loads: mixed veg, pea and ham, Mulligatawny and one with all the green veggies. My freezer is full now. My slow cooker is great for soups, and with the timer, I can go away and forget about it.
*
My green veggie soup*: NB, add or leave out whatever you want as long as it's green

1.5 pints stock
1 large onion, chopped
1 clove of garlic, crushed
quarter of a cabbage, chopped
1 large leek thinly sliced
2 oz garden peas, fresh, tinned or frozen
2 oz edamame, if you can get them fresh
4 oz broccoli divided into florets
2 oz celery, finely sliced
2 oz green beans, chopped
4 oz spinach, chopped
1 tablespoon each chopped chives and parsley
S&P to taste

Put a little of the stock in a large saucepan and soften the onion and garlic. Add the rest of the stock and all the veg and bring to the boil, put on a tight fitting lid and simmer till the veg is cooked through. Serve on it's own or add some leftover chicken or ham if you fancy it.


----------



## Annette (Sep 23, 2015)

Alison, this is what we (my family) call 'Soupe Verte' 'cos its what my Belgian relatives make all the time, with whatever's in the garden at the time. Sounds really posh, until someone who can speak French comes along and points out (to the others who don't) that its actually just green soup...


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 23, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Alison, this is what we (my family) call 'Soupe Verte' 'cos its what my Belgian relatives make all the time, with whatever's in the garden at the time. Sounds really posh, until someone who can speak French comes along and points out (to the others who don't) that its actually just green soup...



I pinched the idea from M&S, lol.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2015)

They have to be good for you !  You can alter to personal taste


----------



## grovesy (Oct 11, 2015)

I make a large pan of mixed vegetable soup, then freeze it in portions and then either have as it is, or add various meats to it!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2015)

grovesy said:


> I make a large pan of mixed vegetable soup, then freeze it in portions and then either have as it is, or add various meats to it!



That has got to be good for you Groovsy


----------



## grovesy (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah and I find it filling too!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 1, 2015)

Going to get some gear in this week


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm now working in a centre where there is no food for staff so will be taking a flask of homemade soup for lunches. I need something filling as having breakfast at 7am and then unable to eat lunch until after 2pm I'm very hungry. Thank goodness for my pump which means I can manage the long gap. I'll make mixed veg with lentils tomorrow.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 19, 2015)

Seafood soup today  Whole prawns in a food processor (shell & all)


----------



## trophywench (Nov 20, 2015)

Saw in Tesco last night, a big bag of ready-diced swede and carrot marked 'For Soups'.  Actually I bought a bag because I already had most of the stuff for a stew, and I do like it to be really thick, but with disintegrated veg rather than flour or Bisto etc.  So, that normally means I take the time to slice half the veg, but dice the other half.  However I hate the job! plus I knew I'd be pressed for time today - also I hadn't actually got a swede this time - stew is exactly 'right'.  Bloomin lovely!  I eschewed the sliced veg 'For Casseroles' and sliced my own because I just am not quite THAT lazy, or pressed for time either!  LOL


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 20, 2015)

I always make some butternut squash soup for work. I usually do a big pot at the weekend and freeze it in individual pots to take in for my lunch.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 20, 2015)

I must try butternut squash soup someday; it's one of Jamie Martin's recipes for a soup which is cheap but delicious, nutritious and filling (featured in his "Operation Hospital Food" series). And as PopCap Games fans know, butternut squash also kills zombies!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 20, 2015)

Its really easy to make too.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> I make a Tuscan bean soup. Onion and garlic fried in olive oil, add tomato puree and thyme then finely diced carrot and chopped tomatoes (fresh or tinned).  Add vegetable stock and then cannellini beans and I usually thicken it with red lentils.  Great at anytime during the year and a wonderful aroma.
> 
> Not entirely sure about carb content as I was brought up on carbohydrate exchanges and after all these years tend to wing it a bit now through experience, good judgement  and a bit of luck.  I'm sure someone will be able to work it out.


That sounds nice. I love garlic & toms


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 29, 2015)

Got some more gear in today. Leeks


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 29, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> I make a Tuscan bean soup. Onion and garlic fried in olive oil, add tomato puree and thyme then finely diced carrot and chopped tomatoes (fresh or tinned).  Add vegetable stock and then cannellini beans and I usually thicken it with red lentils.  Great at anytime during the year and a wonderful aroma.
> 
> Not entirely sure about carb content as I was brought up on carbohydrate exchanges and after all these years tend to wing it a bit now through experience, good judgement  and a bit of luck.  I'm sure someone will be able to work it out.





HOBIE said:


> That sounds nice. I love garlic & toms



Made this one yesterday and whilst outside it was cold and persisting it down, inside the aroma gave me visions of sunny Tuscan olive groves or wandering around the galleries and museums of Florence.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 29, 2015)

LOL, I'm getting the aroma!

Talking of tinned tomatoes, we usually buy 'chopped' ones since that's what we'll be doing with them anyway - and there is much much less water in the 'East End' brand ones usually for  sale down the 'World Food' aisle at Tesco's, with the Indian stuff.  Often at 4 cans for £1, so we buy shedloads then when we see them usually.  They are cheaper than Italian or other branded ones - and much nicer in our opinion too.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 30, 2015)

trophywench said:


> LOL, I'm getting the aroma!
> 
> Talking of tinned tomatoes, we usually buy 'chopped' ones since that's what we'll be doing with them anyway - and there is much much less water in the 'East End' brand ones usually for  sale down the 'World Food' aisle at Tesco's, with the Indian stuff.  Often at 4 cans for £1, so we buy shedloads then when we see them usually.  They are cheaper than Italian or other branded ones - and much nicer in our opinion too.


I'll keep an eye out for those.

Just made a massive pot of pea and ham, and one of mulligatawny. Yummy.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 5, 2015)

Today's soup effort was Sweet Potato and Ginger:

2 large sweet potatoes, peeled and chopped
1 onion, ditto
1 clove of garlic, ditto
1 red chilli de-seeded and finely chopped
1" piece of fresh ginger, finely grated (add more or less as you like)
1.5 pints stock (I used my own veg stock)
A little oil
S&P to taste 

Heat the oil in a saucepan and soften the onion and garlic, add the sweet potato, ginger and chilli and give it a good stir then add the stock. Bring to the boil and simmer until the potato is fully cooked. Put it through a blender and serve with a slice of bread (or not). 

You can add stuff if you want including, other veggies, chicken or bacon. It's up to you, but it's a lovely winter warmer on its own.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 5, 2015)

That  sounds very nice Alison.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Made this one yesterday and whilst outside it was cold and persisting it down, inside the aroma gave me visions of sunny Tuscan olive groves or wandering around the galleries and museums of Florence.


I have been Olive picking in Cyprus.  Magic. I now love olives.


----------

